# The Long Silence Falls Vol2



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

I believe this book is now available from the ROA (Radioofficers.com) its bigger and better that vol 1(==D)


----------



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

Don't forget to turn your speakers off before you visit this site or you will find that "The Long Silence" is over.
Most annoying.
I just wish they would turn that loud morse off.

John.


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

I was a little disappointed that it doesn't precisely match Vol.1 inasmuch as it is a softback book.


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Mayday said:


> Don't forget to turn your speakers off before you visit this site or you will find that "The Long Silence" is over.
> Most annoying.
> I just wish they would turn that loud morse off.
> 
> John.


There is an on/off switch on the home page, simple


----------



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

"There is an on/off switch on the home page, simple"
Default "OFF". Even simpler!
Don't intrude, it's rude.


----------



## TABNAB (Mar 28, 2006)

Tai Pan said:


> I believe this book is now available from the ROA (Radioofficers.com) its bigger and better that vol 1(==D)


Congrats Tai Pan, even better that vol 1, it'll take me until Xmas to read it. Incidentally I prefer soft back, it's easier to handle such a large book. JP


----------

